# Zachary 908's 40g Emersed tank! (Dirt in a box method)



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had this tank up for awhile now, and have always posted pics of it in my other journal, but I figured it was time to give my emersed tank it's own journal!

Here are some specs:

Tank: 40g Breeder with custom Acrylic top
Lighting: 2x96 watt PC lights ( Lights run from the time I wake up till I go to bed, so around 13-14 hours)
Substrate: Miracle Grow Potting Soil ( Normal stuff, not that fancy organic kind.)

And now for some pictures!

FTS









FTS from above









Ludwigia Repens









Ludwigia sp. 'Red'









Hygrophila 'Bold'









Persicaria 'Kawagoneum' flowering









Persicaria 'Kawagoneum'









Hyptis Lorentzianna









Bacopa Lanigera









Ludwigia Cf. Suffruticosa









Diodia Virginiana


















These are my most recent shots of the emersed tank! (Took them last night) Obviously that's not all of the plants in the tank, but it's some of them. I will periodically update this with pictures. If you have any questions please post the up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

WoW That is an Amazing emersed tank







.


Question: Do You spray your plants with water if so how regularly?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> WoW That is an Amazing emersed tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, [email protected]!

Yes, I spray the plants with water from my 75g fish tank. Honestly I spray it down when I remember, which usually ends up being every 2-3 days. :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

WOWWEEE look at all those plants! And to think i sent you some of those just a few months ago... wow.

I'd be interested in hearing what your top is like--is there any form of ventilation, or is it practically sealed?

I'm glad to see that growing emersed plants in just soil can be this successful. It seems like the "soil in a plastic tub and water at the bottom of the tank" (lol) method has grown increasingly popular lately. 

Looking forward to future updates and great job Zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> WOWWEEE look at all those plants! And to think i sent you some of those just a few months ago... wow.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing what your top is like--is there any form of ventilation, or is it practically sealed?
> 
> ...


Haha, yep! A lot of these came from you, thanks dude!

It's pretty much completely sealed, the tank is an old reptile tank that had a sliding screen lid, so I just pulled that out and had a guy at work make me a simple sliding acrylic lid. If I get time I will take a picture of it tomorrow.

Yup, it's one of the main reasons I set this up with soil only. Everybody always does Zapin's style ( Trays with water in the bottom) I wanted to do something different. Who knows, maybe this method will soon become popular! roud:

Thanks, Phillip!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

your setup is sweet man. do you have plans to flood the tank?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> your setup is sweet man. do you have plans to flood the tank?


Thanks, man! No plans to flood it. This is just a place to collect plants so they don't clutter my submersed 75g tank.( link is in sig if you want to check it out) :hihi:

This tank would be pretty ugly flooded anyway, because it isn't scaped at all, I just stuck plants in random spots and let them grow.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool! I think this method is great, and it looks a lot better. However, species can sometimes be intermixed. I am 99% sure I shipped some different persicaria's labeled wrong :icon_redf. 

I did the same method with my 15g. You do have to be careful and make sure it doesn't go stagnant. Mine crashed over a week period. Just make sure there is a healthy root system (which I am positive you have). 

"Zapins method" is easier though when farming plants. 

Your plants are also very tall! I never let mine grow that tall just because I get too excited when I trim. I should let mine grow like more than a foot. 

Kudo's to you!

-Caton


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Very cool! I think this method is great, and it looks a lot better. However, species can sometimes be intermixed. I am 99% sure I shipped some different persicaria's labeled wrong :icon_redf.
> 
> I did the same method with my 15g. You do have to be careful and make sure it doesn't go stagnant. Mine crashed over a week period. Just make sure there is a healthy root system (which I am positive you have).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caton! Yeah, it can be a pain to keep them away from eachother, but so far it's not too bad!

Yep, definitely healthy roots.

How come the Zapin's method is easier for farming? Because you don't have to mist as often? (Just curious)

Yeah, usually I trim more often, but I have no room to replant. :hihi: I'll post a fs thread next week to clear it up a bit!

Thanks!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It's easier to farm because it keeps everything organized. But growing it that method is certainly a lot more fun, and easier if you collect every plant imaginable. Plus it helps your ID skills. My 15g is what helped me the most in ID'ing plants.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> It's easier to farm because it keeps everything organized. But growing it that method is certainly a lot more fun, and easier if you collect every plant imaginable. Plus it helps your ID skills. My 15g is what helped me the most in ID'ing plants.


Oh, very good point. I actually thought about making little plant fences for my imersed, but I'm too lazy. :hihi:


I learned my ID's on google.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hey Zach, is the plant in the center of the 2nd picture Ludwigia glandulosa?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, and Zach, can you list out all the species in there? 

Haha, thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Hey Zach, is the plant in the center of the 2nd picture Ludwigia glandulosa?


No Glandulosa in here, I want to get some though! 



Da Plant Man said:


> Oh, and Zach, can you list out all the species in there?
> 
> Haha, thanks!


Sure thing, Caton. Just give me a while to wake up. :hihi:


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Love it!

Emersed plants look much more attractive IMO.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! Awesome man. Hopefully I can get something like that someday. Btw congrats on the gold membership!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

PaulG said:


> Love it!
> 
> Emersed plants look much more attractive IMO.


Yeah, they do look great! I'm considering doing a scaped emersed plant tank in the future



jkan0228 said:


> Woot! Awesome man. Hopefully I can get something like that someday. Btw congrats on the gold membership!


Thanks, Jkan!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Where is that list? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Where is that list? :hihi:


Had to go in town for a bit and just got back. Now I'm having lunch. :hihi:

I'll get you the list afterwords.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plant list. ( I'm probably missing a few species)

Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia Sp. 'red'
Ludwigia Cf. suffruticossa

Bacopa sp 'Japan'
Bacopa Lanigera
Bacopa Caroliniana

Lindernia 'India'
Lindernia Grandiflora

Hygrophila Bold
Hygrophila Odora
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Kompakt'
Hygrophila Polysperma

Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala 'Gia Lai'

Persicaria 'Kawagoneum'
Persicaria Praetermissa

Hyptis Lorentzianna

Diodia Virginiana

Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana Petite

Java fern

Riccia
Christmas Moss

Dwarf Hair Grass
Glosso
Ranunculus Inundatus


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Time to thin this thing out! Just posted a FS thread!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Be sure to post some tpictures after the trim!

Thats quite the list! Now I am going to ask you to take a picture of each species :hihi: In fact, I challenge you to take a picture of each species. Now GOGOGOGO! :hihi:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Be sure to post some tpictures after the trim!
> 
> Thats quite the list! Now I am going to ask you to take a picture of each species :hihi: In fact, I challenge you to take a picture of each species. Now GOGOGOGO! :hihi:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle.


Haven't sold anything yet, so no trim...

Maybe next week I will get picture, I'm beat.. long day at work, and another long day tomorrow.

We did did $2800 in sales today... that's a lot for a fish store. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at you dude! Awesome emersed farm! All in a plastic bin too lol. Nice! 

Plants look super succulent and healthy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Look at you dude! Awesome emersed farm! All in a plastic bin too lol. Nice!
> 
> Plants look super succulent and healthy.



Thanks, Bro!

It aint no plastic bin, it's a glass box! :flick: 

:hihi:

Thanks for the compliments, bro.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm kidding bro lol. Glass BOX!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I'm kidding bro lol. Glass BOX!


:hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Our car broke down in saskatoon so I am bored. Gimme something to drool over! We need more photos!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not much have changed, but I'll try to get some pics up in a bit, I promised pictures of my 75g too... I better get to work soon, ha!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pictures incoming. Just got a few, nothing that good.

All the plants are growing like crazy, My Hyptis Lorentzianna is about to touch the lid of the tank, same with the lindernia. My Bacopa Lanigera is probably close to 6 inches.. and it's supposed to be a slow grower. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Persicaria Kawagoneum Flower.









Ranunculus Inundatus









Ludwigia Repens









Bacopa Lanigera









Diodia Virginiana









Hygrophila Bold









If some of these plants on the swap don't sell soon I may have to trash em... otherwise they are going to start choking each other out. Maybe I'll post a thread for trades!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Plants look awesome Zach! Love the flower shots!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Plants look awesome Zach! Love the flower shots!


Thanks, Rich! By the way, pictures of the 75g will be up in a bit!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Lovely! Makes me miss my tanks while I am trapped in saskatoon, Canada.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know this tank inspired me to make a "dirt in the box" 10g.  Beautiful tank!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Just wanted to let you know this tank inspired me to make a "dirt in the box" 10g.  Beautiful tank!


That's awesome, I'm glad I was able to inspire someone! Hopefully more people will start trying this method. Good luck with your box o' dirt!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great zach!! my i have some ludwigia repens that randomly melted, in the middle of the stems. idk why. mine is all tangled and messy haha!



Da Plant Man said:


> Lovely! Makes me miss my tanks while I am trapped in saskatoon, Canada.


i have a friend who lives there! pretty cool guy, you should meet him. lol!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you Ludwigia repens start out with red under the leaves? before it changed to growing emersed? Im still new at plant id's haha. also whats the light purple/grey plant almost in the middle of the tank?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Did you Ludwigia repens start out with red under the leaves? before it changed to growing emersed? Im still new at plant id's haha. also whats the light purple/grey plant almost in the middle of the tank?


mine had red under the leaves both submersed and emersed roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great zach!! my i have some ludwigia repens that randomly melted, in the middle of the stems. idk why. mine is all tangled and messy haha!


Maybe it wasn't getting enough light, or it got too wet.




akdylpickles said:


> Im still new at plant id's haha. also whats the light purple/grey plant almost in the middle of the tank?


Tell you what, feel free to PM me any pictures of plants you have, and I should be able to ID them for you. 

I believe you are referring to the Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Kompakt'


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! I just got hygrophila kompakt on Saturday! And all the plants I need help getting I'd are on my thread. akdylpickles 10g emersed setup


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

might have gotten too wet. but i dont remember doing anything different.. weird!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for kind of spamming your thread but how moist should the soil be?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Wow that's awesome! I just got hygrophila kompakt on Saturday! And all the plants I need help getting I'd are on my thread. akdylpickles 10g emersed setup


Yeah, it's a cool plant when emersed! Alright, I'm heading to bed now, but when I get home from work tomorrow I'll take a look at your thread. 



akdylpickles said:


> Sorry for kind of spamming your thread but how moist should the soil be?


No need for an apology, the main reason I created this thread was to answer questions about this method of emersed plant culture.

The soil should be spongy to the touch, but their shouldn't be water above the soil. If there is water above the soil then it is too wet.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright thanks! How do I make the soil less wet? Leave the top off a bit or add more soil?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Alright thanks! How do I make the soil less wet? Leave the top off a bit or add more soil?


You can vent the top a bit, just be sure not to let it dry out too much. If mine get's too moist I usually just don't mist for awhile.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright thanks for the help!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a great picture, becuase of the angle... but, look at that Hyptis Lorentzianna!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I ever get a chance to setup an emersed tank, I'm totally getting these rare stems from you!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> If I ever get a chance to setup an emersed tank, I'm totally getting these rare stems from you!!


Sounds good, bro. Just hit me up when you are ready!  

Emersed tanks are easy. Just throw some dirt in a few plastic bins, put a shop light over them and they are good to go.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

How much light do they need? Cause I have a 90 gallon waiting to get all the expensive pieces to get filled up so its just sitting there. it has a single T8 fixture. will that be enough or pushing it?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I would say a minium of two T5's unless the tank is more shallow. It all depends on the plant mostly.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> How much light do they need? Cause I have a 90 gallon waiting to get all the expensive pieces to get filled up so its just sitting there. it has a single T8 fixture. will that be enough or pushing it?





Da Plant Man said:


> I would say a minium of two T5's unless the tank is more shallow. It all depends on the plant mostly.


I've seen a lot of people use plain old shop lights ( Two t8 bulbs) However, a 90g is a fairly tall tank, so all Caton said two T5's would be a good choice. In my opinion more light is better in an emersed tank because you don't have algae to worry about.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

This is on my to do list. After i figure out my near fututre moving plans i will be contacting you for some of these. Think i'll hang on to my 15g for this. Subscribed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

aretreesfree said:


> This is on my to do list. After i figure out my near fututre moving plans i will be contacting you for some of these. Think i'll hang on to my 15g for this. Subscribed.


 Nice, if you have any questions regarding setting one up feel free to ask via this thread or PM.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lots O' stems are getting shipped out on Saturday, I'll try to get some picture of the hack job that evening.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pictures tomorrow after I take the weedwacker to the tank!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Planning on getting a few more species for this tank.. what do you guys think I should get?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Planning on getting a few more species for this tank.. what do you guys think I should get?


Anything rare, colorful, or crazy looking :bounce:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Anything rare, colorful, or crazy looking :bounce:


That's the plan! Give me some ideas/ leads! :biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

BUCEPHALANDRAS! 

-Caton


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> BUCEPHALANDRAS!
> 
> -Caton


Nah, Bucephalandras are Nick's thing, I'm not trying to take that crown. Besides, it seems the demand for them has dropped lately. If I get any more Buce it will be for my 75g.

I'm wanting rare stems, I just don't know which ones!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Diodia cf. kunzei 

I found a guy who has them, but it comes with a hefty price tag.

-Caton


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Diodia cf. kunzei
> 
> I found a guy who has them, but it comes with a hefty price tag.
> 
> -Caton


What's the price per stem?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pm'd


Sent from TapaTalk


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Where's Philip? He's always around when there's talk about his precious D. cf. kuntzei.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Where's Philip? He's always around when there's talk about his precious D. cf. kuntzei.


I know! :hihi: I actually don't think it's amazing looking. I mean, it's cool, but I wouldn't pay a ton for it. 
I'd definitely get a stem if I could though, because it's rare in the states 

CT, help me out, what cool stems should I start growing in here?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm not much of a fan either. It would be cool if that thing was colorful top to bottom but it seems that only the tip is pink... I'd pay maybe $2 to try it. Maybe more if there was a market for it besides Philip. I would only be able to sell him so many before he grew his own

How about 

Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'
Ludwigia pilosa
Juncus repens
Ludwigia cf. glandulosa x palustris
Rotala sp. 'Bangladesh'
Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia'
Eriocaulaceae type II
Syngonanthus sp. 'Uaupes'
Proserpinaca palustris (the variety that looks like pectinata...not the plaino one).

Those are some of my favorite stems right now that can be grown emmersed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

CT, any of those you have that you wouldn't mind selling me sometime? :biggrin:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I can whip up a sampler anytime  Sara has a strong emmersed setup full of stems too if you like browsing.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I can whip up a sampler anytime  Sara has a strong emmersed setup full of stems too if you like browsing.


Sweet, I'm currently saving to buy some shrimp from Nick, but after that I'll hit you up! 

I'd ask if you want to trade, but I'm assuming you have all of the plants I have. :hihi:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I won't charge an arm and a leg or a first born I'll say that much


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I won't charge an arm and a leg or a first born I'll say that much


Haha, thanks! I might as well send Nick my un needed organs for all the shrimp I want... :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I'd pay a lot of $ for a healthy stem of Diodia cf. kuntzei. I want it BAD.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a quick updated FTS.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, thanks! I might as well send Nick my un needed organs for all the shrimp I want... :hihi:


Lmao

Just caught up with your journal man. I know my shrimp are expensive, but at least you'll be able to recoup the cost after they breed for you, 10 fold!! 

Organs are not excepted btw


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Just caught up with your journal man. I know my shrimp are expensive, but at least you'll be able to recoup the cost after they breed for you, 10 fold!!
> 
> Organs are not excepted btw


Bahahah! Selling? Psshh... Likely I'll just horde the babies for myself! :biggrin:

Benjamins it is then!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Just caught up with your journal man. I know my shrimp are expensive, but at least you'll be able to recoup the cost after they breed for you, 10 fold!!
> 
> Organs are not excepted btw


Organs aren't accepted?? This is blasphemy!! How are us teens supposed to get shrimp??


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

If he meant too use excepted it would be the same as him saying:
"Organs are not excluded btw "

Just too clarify for you guys lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOoooohhhhh! i see. so there _is_ hope for us  maybe i will get shrimp afterall


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lets have an update after you trim tomorrow!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is what happens when you neglect an emersed tank....


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks like it is going wild for you!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey zach, i just got some ramosior


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Zach, that persicaria is as fast emergent as it is submergent huh? Is the ranunculus as bad emergent too or did you just plant alot? Got any R. mini butterfly hanging around? I love this tank, its growing awesome for you!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's freaking awesome dude! Now take all those plants and do a planned emersed scape. Hardscape and all! That'll be sick!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks like it is going wild for you!


The growth is insane.. it seems like it doubles it's plant mass every day.. :hihi: I may be exaggerating a bit.


orchidman said:


> hey zach, i just got some ramosior


Nice, hook me up!



chad320 said:


> Wow Zach, that persicaria is as fast emergent as it is submergent huh? Is the ranunculus as bad emergent too or did you just plant alot? Got any R. mini butterfly hanging around? I love this tank, its growing awesome for you!!!


The stuff is such a weed! I started out with two nodes of the ranunculus.. now it's taking over, ha! I need to sell some or all of it sometime. No mini butterfly, although I think Nick has some! Thanks, Chad!



speedie408 said:


> That's freaking awesome dude! Now take all those plants and do a planned emersed scape. Hardscape and all! That'll be sick!


Thanks, brotha! I've been considering it, I've got am empty 65g and with the right hardscape it would look awesome. I just need more room. :help:


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

zach...its pure emersedSANITY!!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> zach...its pure emersedSANITY!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Haha, thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ill hook you up as soon as it starts growing


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn.... Is that algae in the glass? Lol but seriously with all that growth my H. Lancea probably died from shading already...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's condensation, lol! The green in the middle is riccia growing up the glass. 

Lancea is doing great, bro!

I've got a bunch of plants pending, so I should be doing a big trim tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha if it was algae I'd say put some terrestrial amanos in there... :hihi: 

Shoot me a pic bro! PM style!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha if it was algae I'd say put some terrestrial amanos in there... :hihi:
> 
> Shoot me a pic bro! PM style!


lol, if I can get a good angle to take a pic I will tonight after work. It's way in back.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

any updates? I really like the looks of this setup!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plants are still growing great still, but it's looking pretty ugly since I've been selling a lot out of it.

I'll try to get some new pictures up sometime soon. 

I'm thinking about resetting it so I can add some new fertilizer.


----------

